# Paul Washer explains election



## buggy (Jun 10, 2010)

I love this video. Paul Washer puts the Doctrines of Grace into practice and refutes here the Arminian doctrine of partial-depravity:

YouTube - "I don't understand Election" Paul Washer answers


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm not familiar with this individual.

The video sounds like he did a very good, thoughtful job in explaining election in a very distracting format (background noise, milling around, acoustics, etc.)

Glory be to God for that.


----------



## buggy (Jun 10, 2010)

Paul Washer's a Calvinistic SBC missionary. His preaching is appreciated by many and even those who are not Calvinists - From broad-evangelicals to fundamentalist IFBs. Many are interested in the Doctrines of Grace after hearing his preaching (myself included).


----------



## Christopher88 (Jun 10, 2010)

Good truthful video. Love it.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks. I think that's one of the best things I've heard from Washer. Truth, explained well and communicated firmly but gently. I think it's increased my appreciation for the man. I generally have a mix of positive and negative reactions to him.


----------



## sonlight (Jun 11, 2010)

That's a pretty good explanation. I'm still a bit confused but I always will be so that's OK. I understand quite a bit more than I did a few months ago and I pretty much understand the concept but it still makes my head spin. I've tried and I'm just too stupid to be able to make it through a college and this theological stuff is all pretty much masters degree level. I have gotten through life in the job market by faking it and learning enough as I go to tread water I guess I can do the same with this. I just hope that there isn't a test when I get to heaven. Somehow, that will just be my luck. I had a dream once that heaven was like a philosophy class I had many years ago. We had a mid term and I thought.. I hope we got multiple choice, I bet I can pull it off. They gave us one of those blue booklets and an essay question. I stared at the board with the question on it for a good ten minutes and finally set the pencil down and walked out of the room never to return. In my dream, there was an angel holding out this little blue book and a pencil and on the board it said.. write 25000 words on the significance of reformed theology and calvinistic soteriology.... About then, I woke up rather abruptly. @@ Maybe God's trying to tell me something.


----------



## Christopher88 (Jun 13, 2010)

Rick,
first and foremost you are saved in grace, not by what you know of reformed theology. We are not saved by works, understand that in full. 

Rick, you should strive to be more educated for the betterment of your mind, but that again has no holds to your salvation. I too brother am not the smartiest cookie in the class; however I don't beat myself up for it. I take the subject I don't know and study it till I do. 

Don't give up, it seems your post is saying I give up. Quitters never learn. My brother study hard, pray harder, and breath with that grace that has been freely given to you.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 13, 2010)

I watch myself so that I don't have the attitude of "I am of Paul (Washer)." I have benefited so much by God's grace through him, though it is God alone who deserves the glory. Even still, I love men like Washer who unashamedly preach the truth.


----------



## JennyG (Jun 13, 2010)

I had never heard of Paul Washer before he was mentioned on another thread. I followed the link here and then went on to listen to the whole 6 parts of his "low view of regeneration" .
Thankyou, buggy!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 13, 2010)

Well done Paul Washer.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jun 13, 2010)

Jack K said:


> Thanks. I think that's one of the best things I've heard from Washer. Truth, explained well and communicated firmly but gently. I think it's increased my appreciation for the man. I generally have a mix of positive and negative reactions to him.



I had heard his name, but hadn't heard _him_ until this video (and I subsequently listened to a couple others that YouTube "suggested"). I am curious to know what your negative reactions are (or have been) based upon.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 13, 2010)

Not only is he a Southern Baptist, but he graduated from Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary with a M.Div., although I don't know what year. It was probably before Patterson got there but I can tell you from experience Southwestern has never been the best place for a Calvinist to be, although they have had a few Calvinist professors.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 13, 2010)

> I had heard his name, but hadn't heard him until this video (and I subsequently listened to a couple others that YouTube "suggested"). I am curious to know what your negative reactions are (or have been) based upon.



This was my first exposure to him: [video=youtube;cncEhCvrVgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cncEhCvrVgQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cncEhCvrVgQ[/video]

I think he's great - you do get some mixed feelings on the PB towards him, though.

PS - already sent the link in the OP to an Arminian Baptist I know.


----------



## sonlight (Jun 14, 2010)

I heard someplace a criticism on this message someplace that said he was preaching salvation by works. That isn't what I heard. All he was saying is that you should do what the Bible says to do in order to be a Christian. Just saying some words in a prayer doesn't make you a Christian. Saying the words with no meaning behind them is meaningless. I was taught all these years that if you said the words and gave it your best shot, you were in. I think more preachers need to deliver messages like this one. Sure, it is going to ruffle some feathers but who cares what people think, we should be worried about what God thinks. Sadly, it seems we live in a humanist society that has forgotten that God is sovereign and holy. This guy is saying it right here in both of these videos but I was referring to the second video.


----------



## Herald (Jun 14, 2010)

Paul Washer is unyielding in his call for Christians to live like Christians. His preaching is often mistaken as a Wesleyan approach to holiness by some Reformed Christians. Since most of his preaching is done in other churches he is able to deliver strong sermons such as the one in post #13. I'm quite sure that if he was a full time pastor he would not preach like that on a weekly basis. Pastors need to preach against sin but also bind up wounds. But since he is often an itinerant preacher his "stump" message is just what many Christians need to hear.


----------

